# IH 504 diesel



## rabbidrabbit (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a IH 504 diesel 4 cylinder with a roosa master IP. It starts and idles fine. It will not throttle up. Clean filter and plenty of fuel getting to the pump. Tractor was setting up for a few months. The linkeage is connected and moving. Any ideas, I'm thinking something is stuck in the IP. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm thinking it in the electronics that tell the IP how much fuel to pump. Give me something with a carb. And I can work on it not so much when you need a machine just to diagnose


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

No electronics in that fuel pump ???

Probably a sticking pump governor or disconnected interior linkage???


----------



## rabbidrabbit (Nov 13, 2012)

No electronics in this pump...Ill check the interior linkage, may have to rebuild. Anyone want to recommend a mail-order re-builder?


----------

